# 1.6 jar auf dem Mac ausführen



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

Ich habe ein jar unter 1.6 auf meinem Mac erstellt. 
Default ist 1.5. 
Starten tue ich derzeit über:

cd /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/bin
./java -jar "/MeinJar.jar" 

Das funktioniert auch ganz gut, nur ist das ja immer recht umständlich immer übers Terminal zu starten und dann in das Verzeichnis zu wechseln. 
Weiß jemand, wie ich es (am besten im jar) einstellen oder hinterlegen kann, dass er aus dem oben genannten Pfad heraus startet?


----------



## zilti (11. Sep 2008)

Kann man unter Mac OS einen Dateityp mit einem Programm verbinden? Also eigentlich sollte eine Jar sowieso automatisch mit Java geöffnet werden, aber sonst müsstest du das irgendwie mit "/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/bin 
./java -jar" zuweisen...


----------



## Gast (11. Sep 2008)

Das Problem ist ja, dass Java 1.5 Standardmässig eingestellt ist, auch wenn 1.6 installiert ist... 
Die Anwendung soll aber auch auf anderen MAC OS laufen und ein Anwender der nicht so erfahren ist, wird die Anwendung ja nicht über das Terminal starten.. 
Kann man nicht eine Art "Startscript" für ein Jar hinterlegen, damit es aus 
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/bin 
startet?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Sep 2008)

Warum kompilierst du nicht einfach für Java 5?


----------



## Gast (11. Sep 2008)

Auf die Idee kam ich ja schon, aber greife auf recht  viele 1.6er Elemente zu, wie javax.swing.RowFilter, javax.swing.table.TableRowSorter usw.. und das alles im nach hinein wieder umzuschreiben wollte ich mir nicht antun.. 
Kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen, bin etwas verzweifelt..


----------



## Wildcard (11. Sep 2008)

Tja, dann hast du Pech. Du könntest zwar ein eigenes Startskript schreiben, aber du kannst doch nicht davon ausgehen das ein Mac-User Java6 immer in genau diesem Verzeichnis liegen hat.


----------

